

Shopify for user registration - ChicagoEcon

Hi fellow HNers. I'm working in a start-up and while we are good web design/UX, we aren't web app geniuses.<p>Especially with the Firesheep debacle in mind, we're looking to see if there's any services out there that will handle user registration and log in for us.<p>Kind of like Wufoo + log in.<p>With thousands of apps all needing this common functionality, surely there's something out there?<p>Thanks!
======
ChicagoEcon
To articulate my needs a little bit better, I'd like the service to be able to
verify phone numbers and/or e-mail addresses.

The service would be white labeled such that, to the user, it would look like
a normal registration form and login specific to my app with a custom
confirmation e-mail.

The confirmation e-mail part is probably the biggest headache of all and
something I'd like to offload.

We don't want to use FBConnect or Google accounts for branding purposes.

Any suggestions are appreciated. :-)

~~~
jaddison
MaxMind does phone verification:
<http://www.maxmind.com/app/telephone_overview>

------
nreece
Janrain Engage may be of help to you -
<http://www.janrain.com/products/engage>

~~~
ChicagoEcon
Okay, this seems to be a proxy of all the different popular openid/oath
providers.

What I'm looking for is creating accounts that aren't necessarily tied into
these other services like Yahoo/Twitter.

Thanks for the reply. :-)

